# convertible rear window replacement?



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

My buddy's rear window shattered and the dealer is telling him he had to replace the whole top at a cost of $3000. I know for a fact this is not the case with my Z4 or 3 series convertible. Anyone know why this could be the case for the cooper convertible?


----------

